# KJB movie marking the 400 yr anniversary of the KJV of the bible.



## Augusta (Apr 3, 2011)

Has anyone heard anything good or bad about this movie. I don't know if it is supposed to be released in theaters since it is available on AmazonUK.

YouTube - KJB - the Book that Changed the World


----------



## Grillsy (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I hope it is released in the states soon.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 4, 2011)

That link says it will be this month in the States. Who is making it, does anyone know?
Great to see Guy Fawkes nailed for the terrorist he was,....but still hard to believe there is a modern film producer anywhere that can negociate a way through that fraught period of history without losing the plot!


----------



## Grillsy (Apr 5, 2011)

It is now for sale on Amazon USA.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 5, 2011)

I pre-ordered it from Gateway Vision Video ($15.99). Tracking information suggests that it will beat me back to CA! Yea! It looks like a documentary, full of acted out parts, and narrated by John Rhys-Davies (famous as Gimli in the _Lord of the Rings_). And, in "my day" Rhys-Davies was famous for playing the part of Sallah in _Raiders of the Lost Ark_ . . .

Sallah: Indy, why does the floor move? 
Indiana: Give me your torch. 
[Indy takes the torch and drops it in] 
Indiana: Snakes. Why'd it have to be snakes? 
Sallah: Asps... very dangerous. You go first.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 5, 2011)

JennyG said:


> That link says it will be this month in the States. Who is making it, does anyone know?
> Great to see Guy Fawkes nailed for the terrorist he was,....but still hard to believe there is a modern film producer anywhere that can negociate a way through that fraught period of history without losing the plot!


 
I never got why the Anonymous people wear the Guy Fawkes mask....or if they even know whom Guy Fawkes is, maybe they just get all there ideas from V for Vendetta....


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 6, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Sallah: Indy, why does the floor move?
> Indiana: Give me your torch.
> [Indy takes the torch and drops it in]
> Indiana: Snakes. Why'd it have to be snakes?
> Sallah: Asps... very dangerous. You go first.


'
One of my favourite movie lines. 'Asps. . .very dangerous. You go first.', is my signature line at the Fedora Lounge.


----------



## ac7k (Apr 6, 2011)

Just added it to my Netflix Queue...


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 10, 2011)

My husband and I just watched the movie, which came in the mail on Friday. If you can fast-forward through the first 5 minutes of Lee Strobel DVD ads, it's very good. Being pretty much of a dunce, I don't know how to pick it apart for accuracy in some respects. It was very nice to see my old acquaintance Carl Trueman in a commenter's role in the video! The narrative is riveting and very moving (some minor violations of the Second Commandment, though). John Rhys-Davies is excellent as the narrator. 

Only problem now is, I'd like to share it with someone but can't think who else would be interested in this video except for our son. Sure wish we could treat some people to a video party at our house and watch it again... I just truly don't know anyone who wouldn't (especially given the last ten or so minutes of it) be *offended* by it. 

Margaret


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 10, 2011)

I also watched it on Friday. It was an extraordinarily good piece. Comparing the high production values of_ KJB _with the briefer and less impressive _The Making of the King James Bible_, _KJB_ is a fantastic and visually satisfying documentary. However, after reading the MacGrath and Ryken books (and well into the Adam Nicolson book now) on the King James translation, it was interesting to see the more positive portrait of King James in _KJB_. _The Making of the King James Bible_ nuances and guards against making James I into a heroic figure. The _KJB_, especially in the hands of skilled actor John Rhys-Davies, waxes positively hagiographic at times. Still, his narration is spectacular and quite moving. 

For this 400th Anniversary year, I recommend the following: Buy both; watch both; watch both again.

[Trivia note: _The Making of the King James Bible_ relies upon a lot of interviews with Adam Nicolson, author of the very good _God's Secretaries_. _KJB_ features, among others, Carl Trueman.]

*If you want to put together a GREAT gift for a pastor or Christian leader, here is the ticket for 2011:
*
*3 books:* _God's Secretaries_ (Nicolson), _In the Beginning: The Story of the King James Bible_ (MacGrath), _The Legacy of the King James Bible_ (Ryken).

*Plus . . . *

*2 DVDs*: _KJB_ and _The Making of the King James Bible_.

*Plus . . . *

_*King James Bible: 400th Anniversary Edition*_ (Gordon Campbell). It is sumptuous, VERY large, Oxford volume in a slip cover (looks kindof like the OED). 


> The text of the 1611 edition differs from modern editions of the King James Version in thousands of details, and this edition is the most authentic version of the original text that has ever been published. It follows the 1611 text page-for-page and line-for-line, reproducing all misprints rather than correcting them. The volume also reprints the large body of preliminary matter, which includes genealogies, maps, and lists of readings, as well as the translator's preface to the reader. The text features an easy-to-read modern font instead of the black-letter type of the original, with the exception of the original decorative letters and early page ornaments, which have been reproduced. The volume concludes with an essay by Renaissance Studies expert, Gordon Campbell, on the first edition of the King James Bible.



Somebody had it recently for $40 (= 1/2 off).

*Plus . . .* 

*R.L. Allan Atlantic Blue Longprimer KJV*. The bestest Bible I have ever owned!!!

Give someone that set of books, Bibles, and DVDs and you will make that person VERY satisfied with your gift!


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 30, 2011)

I just finished watching the movie and I would recommend it. It was great.


----------



## Reformed Southerner (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw it at walmart the other day. I might go pick up a copy. I was not sure how good it might be.


----------



## lukeh021471 (May 1, 2011)

I purchased it at walmart great movie


----------



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2011)

Since tomorrow is the 400th anniversary of the KJV, today I'm doing a Sunday School lesson on the English Bible leading up to and focusing on the KJV. In addition to a PowerPoint, we will be displaying the Oxford facsimile of the 1611 KJV, an actual leaf (c 400 yrs) of the Geneva Bible, a leaf of the KJV (c. 350-375 yr old), a couple of the better KJV anniversary histories, and the two new DVD documentaries (_KJB: the Book that Changed the World_ and _KJV: the Making of the KJV Bible_. It ought to be fun to teach.


----------



## Ne Oublie (May 1, 2011)

Beyond the good acting and interesting places of interest. I think this movie glorifies James more than it celebrates the KJV.

The 40 minutes of extras is great! 

A friend of mine says that James should be considered one of the great reformers of the church and that we cannot deny that fruit that came from his kingship.
I do not find that opinion to be very helpful, as I am not and nor will I ever be in favor of the Papistry.


----------



## Claudiu (May 1, 2011)

Ne Oublie said:


> Beyond the good acting and interesting places of interest. I think this movie glorifies James more than it celebrates the KJV.
> 
> The 40 minutes of extras is great!
> 
> ...


 
I was going to warn that the movie doesn't go too deep into the history of the translation as much as it does the context (geopolitical). However, for a history-buff, I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Parker234 (May 1, 2011)

You mean to say that Carl Trueman is in a movie? Doesn't that make him a Christian celebrity?


----------



## SRoper (May 1, 2011)

I want his autograph.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 1, 2011)

Ne Oublie said:


> I think this movie glorifies James more than it celebrates the KJV.


----------

